# Weil ich der Steusi bin..



## Steusi (7 Juli 2006)

Begrüße ich Euch, das Board ist klasse habe mich schon ein wenig umgesehen und werde öfter mal vorbei sehen. Die Datenbank gibt echt was her und erstmal einen großen Dank an die Programmierer. Habe mein aussehen schon etwas verändert.


----------



## freak123 (7 Juli 2006)

Herlich willkommen in unserer kleinen netten familie 

hab viel spaß hier und erfreue uns mit ein paar netten beiträgen von dir


----------



## Antibus (8 Juli 2006)

Herzlich willkommen auch von mir. Viel spass hier, ich denke den wirste haben.


----------



## Muli (9 Juli 2006)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen! Wünsche viel Spaß hier an Board und beim Tauschen von Stuff aus dem Bereich von Stars und Sternchen!
Herzlich Willkommen und "frohes posten"!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## icks-Tina (29 Juli 2006)

viel Spaß und herzlich Willkommen OLEOLE


----------



## spoiler (29 Juli 2006)

Willkommen auch von mir und viel Spass


----------

